# 500 crunches a day, everyday??



## goal_500_bench (Jul 25, 2004)

Is this substantial enough to see gains in the abs section or should I do more or less of something.  Any thoughts??


----------



## Justindh (Jul 25, 2004)

Get Bullet Proof Abs by Pavel Tsatsouline if you want abs that are has stong has they look. Just be ready to feel some extreme pain. In my opinion crunches suck and I never do them, im all about function though, and crunches do not do much at all to help with that. Just my opinion.


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 25, 2004)

I think you oughta do more like 6,000 - 8,000 per day,... depending on how you feel of course!


----------



## LAM (Jul 25, 2004)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> Is this substantial enough to see gains in the abs section or should I do more or less of something.  Any thoughts??



if you are talking about increasing definition then that comes down to the diet and losing body fat.  great abs are made in the kitchen, not in the gym.

if you are talking about increasing the size of the abdominal muscles then using weighted exercises is optimum for stimulating hypertrophy in that area...


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 25, 2004)

Stupid waste of time to do 500 cruches a day just do 5 sets of 25 every day ,, aslo eat right and you'll get that six pack... If you did 500 cruches a day you would not get anywhere you'll overwork and shrink your muscle.


----------



## goal_500_bench (Jul 25, 2004)

Vital Signs said:
			
		

> I think you oughta do more like 6,000 - 8,000 per day,... depending on how you feel of course!


Are you serious or are you just playing around??


----------



## ratm383 (Jul 25, 2004)

i agree with the weighted exercise....ask about gravity boots at your gym....killer....anyone remember that season of the real world with the dude that all the roommates thought was gay but he had a big weiner?

also if your talented enough and the gym is empty enough....do jackknifes between the cables....blast your torso with resistance and range of motion....lay off the heavy meals after 5.

crunches are silly


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm just messin witcha!    

If you just gotta do crunches,... like Deadly Said, 5 sets of 25 is plenty and watch your diet.  I also like the idea of jackknifes between the cables.  If you go totally crazy with your abs they'll look like a sheet of plywood!


----------



## Akateros (Jul 25, 2004)

Why every day? Are not the abs like most other muscles in your body? Would they not like a little rest? Would you not like to be able to walk upright at least some of the time? Do serious, weighted exercises, just as you would for any other body part, and leave them time to grow in between.


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 25, 2004)

I heard that supersetting abs is the best way to go?  And you definitely dont have to do them everyday.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 25, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> if you are talking about increasing definition then that comes down to the diet and losing body fat.  great abs are made in the kitchen, not in the gym.


I agree..


----------



## trHawT (Jul 25, 2004)

If you're doing 500+ crunches a day, something is wrong.  You should be able to stimulate your abs in a couple/few sets to failure.  Sounds like you're overtraining.  Try three sets of weighted crunches to failure (preferably decline).  Like others have said, it comes down to training your abs and diet. 

Good luck!


----------



## sentricyphen (Jul 25, 2004)

theres no need to do more than 3 sets per week.

training abs for aesthetics when you don't compete is a waste of time.

go by what LAM said...it's more about bf.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 25, 2004)

I train abs, my other lifts do better when i have a stronger core from my abdominal work.  With that being said abs shouldn't be trained every day for hypertrophy, but they can get more volume then your other muscles get, similar to calves.  Also what LAM said, fix the diet, lose the fat, flaunt the abs


----------



## Lankster (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow 500 a day? uhhh abs are all about body fat a guy with very low body fat can have good abs and have never done a situp in his life.


----------



## Akateros (Jul 26, 2004)

Let's not get _too_ overboard; a guy with very low bodyfat may also have no visible ab definition if he doesn't have the genetics for ab separation and/or doesn't train abs for mass.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jul 26, 2004)

Akateros said:
			
		

> Let's not get _too_ overboard; a guy with very low bodyfat may also have no visible ab definition if he doesn't have the genetics for ab separation and/or doesn't train abs for mass.


different strokes for different folks, but take a look at those who compete over @ avant labs, none of them train their abs, and most of them look much better than mine ever have--abs are stimulated on so many other exercises.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

500.... i'm lucky to get 20 reps out in a set.... 6 sets twice a week always include hovers


----------



## reddy_red (Jul 27, 2004)

do 15-20 reps roman chairs SLOWLY, i got definition just by doing that =)  once you feel that pain u know that its very effective, however its only one of the ab exercises that only works for the upper abs.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

reddy_red said:
			
		

> do 15-20 reps roman chairs SLOWLY, i got definition just by doing that =)  once you feel that pain u know that its very effective, however its only one of the ab exercises that only works for the upper abs.



that's they way they are supposed to be done..good job

quality reps beat quantity any day of the week


----------



## micflint001 (Jul 27, 2004)

ok i have a question if you where wanting to work on your abs a little what kinda exercises wouold you do on your ab day? keep in mind i only have dumbells and a dumbell incline decline bench. please help me


----------



## Xantix (Jul 27, 2004)

micflint001 said:
			
		

> ok i have a question if you where wanting to work on your abs a little what kinda exercises wouold you do on your ab day? keep in mind i only have dumbells and a dumbell incline decline bench. please help me



Weight incline crunches, those really burn for me.
Leg raises are good.

I also make my own ab roller by putting 2-4 10lb plates together on a dumbell and holding the sides of it(Wear gloves if you value your thumb webbing and don't want to pinch the hell out of your hands).

Incline reverse crunches worked for me on a very steep bench.

And Gorilla Chin-Ups if you have a chin-up bar

That's usually what I go for on my ab day.


----------



## micflint001 (Jul 28, 2004)

so do you mean decline crunches? and dont you mean decline reverse crunches?and what is a reverse crunch?


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea he does McFlint, I'll answer that for you, hehe.


----------



## micflint001 (Jul 28, 2004)

how do you do a decline reverse crunch?and also i thought decline crunches only workout your lower abs? and how do you do a gorrila pull upp.and no i dont have a pull up bar but there are plenty of things i can substiture for one


----------



## Xantix (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea, I did mean decline thanks.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Abdominals

That link might help more than I can


----------

